# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Αγαπημένα θαλασσινά και καραβολατρικά θέματα - Favorite seaview and shiplovers forum > Live φωτογραφίες από πλοία που ταξιδεύουν. >  Live φωτογραφίες από πλοία που ταξιδεύουν

## geogre222

Εδω μονο φωτο απο τα πλοια που ειναι εν πλο!Για να δουμε θα πιασει σαν θεμα????

----------


## geogre222

apo to nissos chios prin 20 lepta peripou

----------


## JASON12345

Ωραία φωτό!!!

----------


## xara

Costa Magica: Αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά.

----------


## JASON12345

Χαρα,είσαι επιβάτης τώρα του κόστα?

----------


## xara

> Χαρα,είσαι επιβάτης τώρα του κόστα?


Πού τετοια τύχη...

----------


## JASON12345

Πως συνεχίζεται το ταξίδι σου Γιώργο;
Έχεις τίποτα καινούργιο και για μας; :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

> Πού τετοια τύχη...


Το λέω επειδή το θέμα εδώ είναι για ζωντανές φωτογραφίες πλοίων.(Όταν λέω ζωντανές εννοώ σημερινές,και εν πλω :Very Happy: )

----------


## geogre222

> Πως συνεχίζεται το ταξίδι σου Γιώργο;
> Έχεις τίποτα καινούργιο και για μας;


φιλε εδω και 3 τεταρτα προσπαθω να στειλω μια φωτο αλα τιποτα με τη συνδεση που εχω.Πιστευω πιανοντας χιο πια να στειλω

----------


## JASON12345

Κουράγιο και καλή υπομονή.Π΄ντως σου λέω,δεν χρειάζεται να σπαταλήσεις όλο σου το ταξίδι για να μας στείλεις φωτό.Απόλαυσε το,και στείλε μας φωτό στην Χίο με την ησυχία σου!¶ντε βγήκατε και από το κάβο ντόρο και φτάνετε στην τελική ευθεια τώρα.
Καλό υπολοιπο ταξίδι φίλε,και να ξαναεπικοινωνήσουμε πριν φτάσεις ,έστω μέσω τσατ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Να βάλω κ γω μια δυο...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9167

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9168

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9169

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9170

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9171

----------


## geogre222

latres tou nautilia αν ειναι ευκολο εδω να κανουμε συλογη απο φωτογραφιες που θα βγαζουμε και θα ειμαστε εν πλο μεσα στο πλοιο και θα της στελνουμε εκεινη την ωρα του ταξιδιου ή θα ειμαστε καπου παραθαλασια και περνοντας τα πλοια τα φωτογραφιζουμε και τα ανεβαζουμε αμεσως :Wink: 
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ SITE ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ

ευχαριστω για ολες τις φωτογραφιες που εχουν ανεβει μεχρι τωρα

----------


## geogre222

aristera to notiotero akro tis XIOY

DSC00330.jpg

----------


## geogre222

nissos chios αφιξη στη Χιο
τωρα που κατεβηκα στο γκαραζ ηταν μεχρι εξω φορτωμενο

DSC00332.jpg

DSC00334.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Είσαι φοβερός φίλε!!Τέλειο το ρεποτράζ προσωπικά ταξίδεψα μαζί σου.

----------


## sylver23

να ρωτησω κατι?ιντερνετ μεσα στο πλοιο μπορεις να εχεις???(αν δεν ςχεισ adsm)

----------


## marsant

Ναι sylver23 διαθετει και το πλοιο.

----------


## geogre222

> να ρωτησω κατι?ιντερνετ μεσα στο πλοιο μπορεις να εχεις???(αν δεν ςχεισ adsm)


2 περιπτωσεις
α)πληρωνεις 7 ευρω για μια ωρα για το ιντερνετ του πλοιου (πχ nissos chios)
και 
β)εχεις  δικο σου ασυρματο απο κινητη τηλεφωνια με usb

----------


## marsant

> nissos chios αφιξη στη Χιο
> τωρα που κατεβηκα στο γκαραζ ηταν μεχρι εξω φορτωμενο


Aυτα ειναι!Τι αλλο να θελουμε?Μεχρι και ρεπορταζ εν πλω εχουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

> να ρωτησω κατι?ιντερνετ μεσα στο πλοιο μπορεις να εχεις???(αν δεν ςχεισ adsm)


σιγουρα αν εχει γραμμες το πλοιο
τα κρητικα εχουν σιγουρα
πανακριβο βεβαια αλλα εχουν
6 euro αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## geogre222

> Aυτα ειναι!Τι αλλο να θελουμε?Μεχρι και ρεπορταζ εν πλω εχουμε


οπα μισο εχω φτασει Χιο ρε παιδια.........τελευταια μου φωτο ειναι και μαρτυρας μου

----------


## sylver23

6 κ 7 ευρω για μια ωρα????οκ παιδια .αν εχ να στειλω τπτ οταν παω ικαρια θα το στειλω οταν ειμαι ειδη στο νησι.χαχα δεν σφαξανε να τους δωσω 7 ευρω.ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση παντως

----------


## giannisk88

Νιώθω την υποχρέωση αυτή τη στιγμή να ζητήσω ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ απο το φίλο Γιώργο που σήμερα πραγματικά, όπως είπε και νωρίτερα ο jason, ήταν σα να ταξιδεύαμε μαζί!!Μπράβο λοιπόν για το κόπο σου φίλε μου Γιώργο!!!!Να είσαι καλα να μας ταξιδεύεις!!!

----------


## geogre222

> Νιώθω την υποχρέωση αυτή τη στιγμή να ζητήσω ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ απο το φίλο Γιώργο που σήμερα πραγματικά, όπως είπε και νωρίτερα ο jason, ήταν σα να ταξιδεύαμε μαζί!!Μπράβο λοιπόν για το κόπο σου φίλε μου Γιώργο!!!!Να είσαι καλα να μας ταξιδεύεις!!!


εγω ευχαριστω για ολους οσους ασχολουντε για το θεμα που ανοιξα και μακαρι να κρατιθει ζωντανο και να ανανεωνετε σιχνα :Wink:

----------


## Markos

Εικονες απο το superfast V, που αναχωρησε πριν απο λιγο απο το bari.

----------


## geogre222

> Εικονες απο το superfast V, που αναχωρησε πριν απο λιγο απο το bari.


αντε και σε λιγο ολα τα δρομολογια θα γινονται live απο το nautilia.gr :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrovasilis

ANAΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

----------


## Leo

Έχει δημιουργηθεί μια παρανόηση στο τι είναι αυτό το thread που άνοιξε δοκιμαστικά ό φίλος μας giorgos222.

Εδώ λοιπόν δημοσιεύονται φωτογραφίες απο μέλη/φίλους που βρίσκονται *εν πλώ* *και ανεβάζουν τις φωτογραφίες τους* *ενώ ταξιδεύουν* μέσα από το πλοίο με ασύρματο Internet ή με τις ευκολίες του πλοίου (εφ όσον παρέχονται. Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές μπορεί να είναι απο το ίδιο το πλοίο ή απο άλλα πλοία που συναντάμε ταξιδέυοντας. Μέχρι στιγμής οι φίλοι που έχουν δώσει δείγματα είναι οι geogre222 και Markos. Παρακαλώ να προσπαθήσουμε να το συνεχίσουμε με το παραπάνο σκεπτικό.

----------


## Orion_v

Ελπιζω και εγω πολυ συντομα να συμβαλω με "Αριαδνη" , δεν υποσχομαι , θα προσπαθησω !!!  :Smile:

----------


## dk

Xθες το βραδυ κανοντας μια βολτα στο λιμανι του Πειραια κατα τις 21.00 επεσα πανω σε καποιες αναχωρησεις με διαφορα μερικων μονο λεπτων η μια απο την αλλη.
Τις ανεβαζω οπως τις αποθανατισα :Very Happy: 

SPA50914.JPG

SPA50915.JPG

SPA50917.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

> Έχει δημιουργηθεί μια παρανόηση στο τι είναι αυτό το thread που άνοιξε δοκιμαστικά ό φίλος μας giorgos222.
> 
> Εδώ λοιπόν δημοσιεύονται φωτογραφίες απο μέλη/φίλους που βρίσκονται *εν πλώ* *και ανεβάζουν τις φωτογραφίες τους* *ενώ ταξιδεύουν* μέσα από το πλοίο με ασύρματο Internet ή με τις ευκολίες του πλοίου (εφ όσον παρέχονται. Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές μπορεί να είναι απο το ίδιο το πλοίο ή απο άλλα πλοία που συναντάμε ταξιδέυοντας. Μέχρι στιγμής οι φίλοι που έχουν δώσει δείγματα είναι οι geogre222 και Markos. Παρακαλώ να προσπαθήσουμε να το συνεχίσουμε με το παραπάνο σκεπτικό.


Θες να το ξαναπείς? :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραίες οι φωτό φίλε αλλα λάθος σημείο να τις ανεβάσεις!!!
Ξαναδιάβασε αυτο πού είπε ο ΛΕΟ!!!
Εδώ ανεβάζουμε ΜΟΝΟ φωτο που παίρνουμε οταν ειμαστε ONBOARD στο πλοίο που φωτογραφίζουμε ή σε διπλανό πλοίο και τις ανεβάζουμε μετα απο λίγα λεπτα ΜΟΝΟ απο το ιντερνετ του πλοίου η μεσα απο το πλοιο γενικοτερα.Αλλιώς τις ανεβάζουμε στο θέμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί για το εκάστοτε πλόιο!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

αναχώρηση απο τον πειραιά πριν απο μιση ώρα.
ZENITH
IMG_0547.JPG

ANNA MARU
IMG_0560.JPG

FLYINGCAT 2
IMG_0562.JPG

APOLLON HELLAS
IMG_0545.JPG

πηγή mastrovasilis

----------


## Leo

Και καλό ταξίδι mastrovasilis, καλά να περάσεις και πολλά να μας δείξεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ευχαριστώ Leo καλή αντάμωση. :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

mastrovasilis καλό ταξίδι φιλαράκο και πθστεύω πως αυτή είναι η αρχή του φωτογραφικού ρεπορτάζ σου εν πλώ!!! Περιμένω και άλλες....

----------


## marsant

Kαλο ταξιδι και καλα να περασεις!

----------


## mastrovasilis

εσείς ζητάτε και εγώ προσφέρω.

τα φανάρια μας
IMG_0542.JPG

οι ανταποκριτές του nautilia
IMG_0558.JPG
και το πράσινο που δυστηχως δεν μπορούμε να πάμε.
IMG_0561.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε mastrovasilis... Αλλά μία ερώτηση... Στο κόκκινο είχε κανένα άτομο με φωτογραφική στα χέρια???

----------


## mastrovasilis

και λίγες ακομα
το υπουγείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας
IMG_0554.JPG
το λιμάνι του πειραια
IMG_0563.JPG
απονερα - καπνός και το ταξίδι ξεκινάει.
IMG_0555.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ευχαριστούμε mastrovasilis... Αλλά μία ερώτηση... Στο κόκκινο είχε κανένα άτομο με φωτογραφική στα χέρια???


δεν προσεξα ρε φίλε. αλλα απο την φωτό φαίνεται πως οχι.

----------


## giannisk88

Μαστροβασίλη απλά γράφεις ρε φίλε!!!!!Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!! :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραίος ο πατριώτης ! Καλό ταξίδι μαστροβασίλη ! Καλά να περάσεις !

----------


## Orion_v

Kαλο ταξιδι mastrovasili  :Smile:   ,  ρεπορτερ σε ζωντανη (περιπου ) ανταποκριση εν πλω !!! ωραιος  :Very Happy:  !!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. :Wink:  Για να μην κάνει κοιλία το θέμα και φάμε ξύλο θα σας ανεβάσω κι΄άλλες απο το πανέμορφο νησι την Κω. :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Σαν να το ξεχασαμε το θεματάκι..παλι καλά που ο καπτεν λεο  μου το θυμισε 

Οπως είπα και στο θέμα του superfast 12 ειμαι εν πλω για Ηράκλειο.

P6233698.jpg

P6233700.jpg

P6233708.jpg

P6233711.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπραβο συλβεστρο για την live συνδεση με τον βαπορα,να εισαι καλα,α και κατι ακομα προτεινω να αφησεις για λιγο το ανεβασμα των φωτο και να κανεις καμια βουτια στην πισινα :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια φωτο από με τα απόνερα του Νήσος Χίος στο οποίο βρίσκομαι .Από αύριο έρχονται τα καλύτερα πάνω απο 100 φωτο σε διάφορα θέματα .
DSCF0774.jpg

DSCF0780.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αφιερωμένη στην χθεσινοβραδυνή μας παρέα. Η αναχώρηση του Speedrunner III πρίν λίγη ώρα.... :Wink:  Πάμε γαι Σύρο   :Very Happy: 

Μέσα στο λιμάνι...
P1220250sriii1.JPG

Με όλα τα "γκάζια"
P1220250sriii2.JPG

----------


## Leo

και το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται με χρυσαφιές.....
P1220334srIIIa.JPG 

και γαλανές ανταύγιες
P1220334srIIIb.JPG 

40 λεπτά έμεναν περάσαμε και τη Γιλαρο. Ευχαριστώ που ταξιδέψατε μαζί μου :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Xαιρετοντας το Τσιριγακι απο την πλωρη του Κορναρου
DSC00274.JPG
DSC00275.JPG
DSC00276.JPG
για τον Νικο Μαρουλη  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Σ' αυτό το θέμα ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες που λαμβάνονται μέσα από ένα πλοίο/σκάφος και δημοσιεύονται *εν πλώ,* πριν την άφιξη σε λιμάνι. Αυτό είναι και μια υπενθύμιση σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σας από το Νήσος Χίος που βρίσκομαι και επιστρέφω Χίο.
DSCF2434.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλό ταξίδι Δημήτρη....  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα αποό το Νήσος Χίος.
Και το ταξίδι μας ξεκινά..........
DSCF2551.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Καλή συνέχεια στο ταξίδι σου φίλε Δημήτρη!!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Καλή συνέχεια στο ταξίδι σου φίλε Δημήτρη!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο,να σαι καλά.

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα σας,

από το Νήσος Χίος  εν πλω προς *ΣΥΡΟ*, Μύκονο, Χίο και *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* 
Μαζί μου κι ένα ακόμη μέλος του nautilia.gr. Θα καταλάβετε τις επόμενες μέρες ποιός ήταν. Για όλους ......

P1230863.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα και καλό ταξίδι και στους 2 σας.Υπέροχη φωτογραφία cpt Leo, σ'ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Leo

Ionian Star, 1.10.09 αναχώρηση από Ζάκυνθο σε 4 φωτογραφίες.

Η μανούβρα εξόδου σε 3 κινήσεις
P1250991z1.JPG

P1250991z2.JPG

P1250991z3.JPG

και πορεία για Κυλλήνη...

P1250991z4.JPG

----------


## Leo

Επειδή είχα την πρόθεση να ταξιδέψω και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ως συνήθως, μερικές εικόνες εν πλω, σας χαρίζω την από ντόκου εμπειρία μου λόγω απαγορευτικού.

3 Νοεμβρίου 2009, λίγο πριν τις 15.00 μέσα από το σαλόνι του Σούπερφατ ΧΙΙ....

Η Φαίδρα τολμά.... 

01P1260203.jpg

και να......

02P1260211.jpg

Σε λίγο μπήκε το Μπλού Στάρ Νάξος

03P1260219.jpg



.... ενώ εμείς επιμένουμε να είμαστε δεμένοι στον ντόκο λόγω απαγορευτικού..... τα αδελφά πλοία στο Ιόνιο, με παρόμοιο καιρό ταξιδεύουν μια χαρά... Επόμενο ανακοινωθέν στις 17.00

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Επειδή είχα την πρόθεση να ταξιδέψω και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ως συνήθως, μερικές εικόνες εν πλω, σας χαρίζω την από ντόκου εμπειρία μου λόγω απαγορευτικού.
> 
> 3 Νοεμβρίου 2009, λίγο πριν τις 15.00 μέσα από το σαλόνι του Σούπερφατ ΧΙΙ....
> 
> Η Φαίδρα τολμά.... 
> 
> 01P1260203.jpg
> 
> και να......
> ...


Χέρται κ. Leo!!!!!!Απαγορευτικο?????όχι ρε γαμώτο κ μου χάλασε τα σχέδια.....Τέσπα αντε ευχομαι συντομα να λήξει κ να ξεκινήσεται το ταξίδι για την Κρήτη μας.........ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ να έχεται!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

> Επειδή είχα την πρόθεση να ταξιδέψω και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ως συνήθως, μερικές εικόνες εν πλω, σας χαρίζω την από ντόκου εμπειρία μου λόγω απαγορευτικού.
> 
> 3 Νοεμβρίου 2009, λίγο πριν τις 15.00 μέσα από το σαλόνι του Σούπερφατ ΧΙΙ....
> 
> Η Φαίδρα τολμά.... 
> και να......
> Σε λίγο μπήκε το Μπλού Στάρ Νάξος
>  .... ενώ εμείς επιμένουμε να είμαστε δεμένοι στον ντόκο λόγω απαγορευτικού..... τα αδελφά πλοία στο Ιόνιο, με παρόμοιο καιρό ταξιδεύουν μια χαρά... Επόμενο ανακοινωθέν στις 17.00



Ο κακος / καλος χαμος γινεται στον Πειραια!
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Λεο που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας την αναμονη σου... :Very Happy: 
Καλη υπομονη και καλο ταξιδι!!! :Cool:

----------


## DimitrisT

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες cpt ,σε ευχαρστούμε πολύ που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.Καλή υπομονή,καλό ταξίδι και εύχομαι σύντομα να λήξει το απαγορευτικό.

----------


## sylver23

Λεο σακούλες για εμετό έχει στην ρεσεψιόν.Δραμαμίνες πηρες ε?
Γιατί απο ότι ξέρω και με καλμα ζαλίσεσαι... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Επειδή είχα την πρόθεση να ταξιδέψω και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, ως συνήθως, μερικές εικόνες εν πλω, σας χαρίζω την από ντόκου εμπειρία μου λόγω απαγορευτικού.
> 
> 3 Νοεμβρίου 2009, λίγο πριν τις 15.00 μέσα από το σαλόνι του Σούπερφατ ΧΙΙ....
> 
> Η Φαίδρα τολμά.... 
> 
> 01P1260203.jpg
> 
> και να......
> ...


Δεν το περίμενα να καθυστερήσει τόσο πολύ η κάθοδος στο νησί μας αλλά αυτό που ξεχώρισα περισσότερο είναι η δεύτερη φωτογραφία του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.......
Πάντως συγκριτικά με τον καιρό εδώ, εσείς εκει πάνω έχετε Τυφώνα!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Φανταστικες φωτογραφιες καπταιν.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Kάπτεν Λεό ευχαριστούμε καταρχάς για την live ενημέρωση!!!*
*Τώρα για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί έξω από το λιμάνι δεν σχολιάζω...*
*Εγώ σου εύχομαι καλό ταξίδι, όταν με το καλό φύγετε και υπομονή!!!!*

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο αρχηγε φανταστικες οι φωτογραφιες σου. :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## cpt babis

Yπεροχες οι φωτο καπτεν!!!
Να ευχηθω και εγω με τη σειρα μου καλο ταξιδι!!!!
Γιατι οπως βλεπω την θαλασσα θα ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακο!!!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας και να σας δείξω 4 ακόμη από την άφιξη του Νήσος Χίος που έδεσε στην Ε2 με την δεύτερη προσπάθεια. Η πρώτη δεν του κατσε, βγήκε ξανά στην λεκάνη έκανε στροφή 270 μοιρών προς τα έξω και πήγε στη θέση του.... Να πούμε ότι η ορσατοτητα πρίν λίγο ήταν μερικά μέτρα λόγω της ισχυρής βροχόπτωσης,


Πρώτη προσπάθεια

04P1260224.jpg

05P1260232.jpg

Δεύτερη προσπάθεια

06P1260233.jpg

07P1260234.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ καπταιν για τις φωτογραφιες.Καλο ταξιδι αν φυγετε

----------


## Leo

Λίγα λεπτά πριν την αναχώρηση. Τώρα έχουμε βγεί από το λιμάνι. Καλή σας νύχτα.... :Very Happy: 

P1260256dep.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Λίγα λεπτά πριν την αναχώρηση. Τώρα έχουμε βγεί από το λιμάνι. Καλή σας νύχτα....
> 
> P1260256dep.jpg


Καλό ταξίδι chief. Να περάσεις καλά.

----------


## nautical96

καλό ταξίδι να έχεις φίλε Leo...θα σε περιμένουμε εδώ κατώ!!!

----------


## leonidas

Καλο ταξιδι και καλη ξεκουραση ΚΑΠΤΕΝ !
Καλα να περασεις! :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ρεπορταζ σου !  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Λίγα λεπτά πριν την αναχώρηση. Τώρα έχουμε βγεί από το λιμάνι. Καλή σας νύχτα....


Αυτο το καλη σας νυχτα υποννοει : Δεν αισθανομαι καλα. Παω να ξαπλωσω... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Η Κρήτη θα περιμένει τον καπετάν-Λέο.... :Wink:  Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που θα τις αντικρυσετε και αυριο εδώ... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Αυτο το καλη σας νυχτα υποννοει : Δεν αισθανομαι καλα. Παω να ξαπλωσω...


Όχι η γνωστή άγνωστη.... εγώ, μπορεί και ναι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  χααχααααα!!!! Είμαστε απο τις 14.00 στο σαλόνι, φθάνουμε 04.30....  νυχτιάτικα να μην ζαλιστώ????  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καπετάνιε καλό ταξίδι!!!!!*
*Καλή ξεκούραση σου εύχομαι και καλά να περάσεις....*

----------


## Rocinante

> Όχι η γνωστή άγνωστη.... εγώ, μπορεί και ναι  χααχααααα!!!! Είμαστε απο τις 14.00 στο σαλόνι, φθάνουμε 04.30.... νυχτιάτικα να μην ζαλιστώ????


 Καλα να περασετε. Πατριωτικους χαιρετισμους στη γνωστη αγνωστη.

----------


## diagoras

Καπετανιε μας καλο ταξιδι.Καλη ξεκουραση και να περασεις καλα

----------


## mastrokostas

Φρεσκαδουρα !!!
IMG_9153.CR2.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλησπέρα σας φιλαράκια του φόρουμ....Βρίσκομαι αυτη τη στιγμη εν πλω με το OLYMPIA PALACE κ σας παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτό μιας κ το λιμάνι λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση μας είχε αυξημένη κίνηση.....Λοιπόν ορίστε:
Λοιπον έχουμε κ λέμε:1. Αναχώρηση του SILVER WIND
2.¶φιξη για πρώτη φορα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου του HIGHSPEED 5
3.Aναχώρηση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ
4.Εν πλω το SUPERFAST XII9(σόρρυ για την ποιότητα είναι κουνημένη.) 
5.Την αναχώρηση μας απο το Ηράκλειο.
Ξεκινάμε??????
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63751

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63752

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63753

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63754

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63755
Θα επανέλθω με αφιέρωμα στην ΠΑΛΑΤΑΡΑ μας!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Το πες και το ΄κανες και μπράο σου, καλή συνέχει ακιακαλό ταξίδι. Ξεκουράσου και λίγο να έχει αύριο κουράγιο με το επόμενο  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

γεια σου αρτεμη με τα ωραια σου!

----------


## giannisk88

Τελικα οσο και να μου περιγράφεις στο τηλέφωνο Αρτέμη τίποτα δεν έιναι σαν αυτα τα ντοκουμεντα αχαχα!!!
Φοβερος!!!Καλή συνέχεια στα ταξίδια σου!!!Και με τέτοιες φωτο ε μη ξεχνιόμαστε!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ωραιος ο Αρτεμης.Μπραβο και περιμενουμε την συνεχεια

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αρτέμη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες από το Ολυμπία Παλάς!!!Καλό ταξίδι σου εύχομαι και φυσικά περιμένουμε και την συνέχεια από το ταξίδι!!!!!* :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πολύ Καλημέρα σας!!!!Αυτή την φορά είμαι εν πλω με το αγαπημένο πλοίο των Κυκλάδων...το γνωστό σε όλους μας Blue Star Ithaki με προορισμό την Πάρο-Νάξο-Ιο κ τον τελικό μου προορισμό την Σαντορίνη!!!Λοιπόν πολύ καλημέρα σας απο το  λιμάνι του Πειραιά!!Αντε ξεκινάμε για δευτερη φορά???
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63814

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63816

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63817

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63818

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63819
και συνεχίζουμε

----------


## sylver23

Καλημέρα Αρτέμη,καλά να περάσεις!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αποχεραιτόντας τον Πειραιά κ αφήνοντας πίσω μας ολα τα καμάρια του Πειραιά βλ. Blue Star 1,SUPERFAST XII κ καποιες κυρίες που έχουν πέσει σε χειμερεία νάρκη εδω κ κάτι χρόνια κ δεν λεν να ξυπνησουν ωστε να τις ξανα δούμε ζωντανές κ σβέλτες....ΑΑΑΑΑΑ δεν πέρασαν ουτε 24ώρες κ ξανα συναντηθήκαμε με το Highspeed 5!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63820

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63821

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63822

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63823

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μέρος τρίτο:Και να σου που μετά απο 4,5 ώρες φτάσαμε κ στην Πάρο,όπου είχχαμε κ συνάντηση με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ,το είδα πρώτη φορά απο κοντα κ με κατενθουσίασε....έπειτα φτάσαμε Νάξο....!!!!Ο καιρός μετά την Πάρο φρεσκάρισε αρκετά κ είχαμε λίγα σκαμπανεβάσματα αλλα το Ιθάκη δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63848

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63849

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63850

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63851

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63852

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Συνέχεια:Επόμενη στάση η Ίος.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63853

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63854

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63855

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63856
Και τώρα είμαστε εν πλω προς Σαντορινη.......

----------


## diagoras

Αρτεμη συγχαρητηρια για το υπεροχο αφιερωμα και του ιθακη.Πανεμορφο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες φίλε Αρτέμη,να σαι καλά,σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Καλή συνέχεια στο ταξίδι σου.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φιλαράκια καλησπέρα....:cry::cry::cry::cry:Το ταξίδι θα μείνει ανολοκληρωτο,δυστυχώς!!Έχασα την φωτογραφικη μου μηχανη,έχοντας μέσα της τελευταίες φωτο απο την άφιξη στην Σαντορίνη.Συγνώμη!

----------


## sylver23

Aπαράδεκτος....σαν τα μάτια σου έπρεπε να την προσέχεις...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φιλαράκια καλησπέρα....:cry::cry::cry:Το ταξίδι θα μείνει ανολοκληρωτο,δυστυχώς!!Έχασα την φωτογραφικη μου μηχανη,έχοντας μέσα της τελευταίες φωτο απο την άφιξη στην Σαντορίνη.Συγνώμη!


Όταν λέω εγώ ότι σήμερα είναι γκαντέμικη μέρα δεν με ακούνε....συμπάσχοντες είμαστε φίλε... :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλημέραααααααααααα :Very Happy: Την βρήκα την φ.μηχανη φιλαράκια.αρα τελειώνουμε το ταξιδι μας!!!!!
Κ μετα απο 50 περίπου λεπτά περνάμε την Οία,ίσως το πιο διάσημο χωριο της Ελλάδας!!!!Συνεχίζουμε την πορεία μας προς τον Αθηνιό αφού περνάμε το παλιό λιμάνι των Φηρων κ τον γίγαντα που λέγεται Celebrity Solstice....μανουβράρουμε κ δένουμε μεσα σε δυο λεπτα στο λιμάνι του νησιού...Εδώ τελειώνει κ το ταξίδι μου......σας ευχαριστω πολύ που μου κάνατε παρέα σε ολο αυτο το πολύωρο ταξιδι κ σας ειμαι ευγνωμον!!!!!!!!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63987

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63988

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63989

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63990

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63991

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63992

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63993

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63994

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63995

----------


## Leo

Αυτά που μας κάνεις είναι Κρητικά τερτίπια.... :Very Happy:  :Razz: . Έχασες... είχα καταστρώσει σχέδιο επιδότισης για αγορά καινούργιας  :Wink: .

Το πληρέστερο Live reportage, λέγεται artmios sintihakis. Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη μέσω Παιραιά και νήσων.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Αυτά που μας κάνεις είναι Κρητικά τερτίπια..... Έχασες... είχα καταστρώσει σχέδιο επιδότισης για αγορά καινούργιας .
> 
> Το πληρέστερο Live reportage, λέγεται artmios sintihakis. Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη μέσω Παιραιά και νήσων.


 Ε να ξέρεις μόλις την ξανα έχασα....χαχααχαχαχαχαχ σς ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!Πιστευω οτι παρόλο την κουραση το ευχαριστηθηκα παρα πολυ το ταξιδι!!!!Ετσι κ αλλιως άξιζε....

----------


## diagoras

Αψογος ο Αρτεμης.Ευχαριστουμεεεεε

----------


## giannisk88

Αρτέμη είσαι φοβερός φίλε!!!Συμφωνώ απολυτα με τον κάπτεν!!!
Είσαι ρεπόρτερ.Τελος!! χαχαχα :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ζητώ συγνώμη που σας άφησα να περιμένετε, αλλά οι δυαντότητες του πλοίου και του προσωπικού μου ασύρματου ιντερνετ δεν μου επιτρέπουν την ζωντανή ανταπόκριση και κυριώς ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών, λόγω χαμηλών ταχυτήτων. Θα επανέλθω αργότερα από το σπίτι  :Cool: .

Τελικά στις ακτές της Αττικής και λίγο πριν την άφιξη, δείτε τον απόπλου
απο το Ηράκλειο σήμερα 8.11.09 και ώρα 14.00  :Very Happy: 

P1260965herop1.jpg

P1260973herop2.jpg

P1260979herop3.jpg

P1260984herop4.jpg

P1260987herop5.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ζητώ συγνώμη που σας άφησα να περιμένετε, αλλά οι δυαντότητες του πλοίου και του προσωπικού μου ασύρματου ιντερνετ δεν μου επιτρέπουν την ζωντανή ανταπόκριση και κυριώς ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών, λόγω χαμηλών ταχυτήτων. Θα επανέλθω αργότερα από το σπίτι .


Εμ βέβαια.....6 ευρώ είναι αυτα!!!!!! :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Leo εσύ ημέρα κ εγω νύχτα ...πλήρη αναχώρηση της παλατάρας!!!

----------


## Leo

Κεφάλια μέσα τώρα... εν Αθήναις  :Cool: ... Πάρτα πάνω σου όλα Αρτέμη!

----------


## giannisk88

Ποιος θα το περίμενε να είχαμε 2 ανταποκριτές στο σημερινό ταξίδι του βαποριού!!!
Αρτέμη καλό ταξίδι, φίλε Λεο καλή συνέχεια στην Αθήνα(σκέψου που είμασταν χθες τέτοια ώρα και θα νιώσεις καλύτερα)

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ποιος θα το περίμενε να είχαμε 2 ανταποκριτές στο σημερινό ταξίδι του βαποριού!!!
> Αρτέμη καλό ταξίδι, φίλε Λεο καλή συνέχεια στην Αθήνα(σκέψου που είμασταν χθες τέτοια ώρα και θα νιώσεις καλύτερα)


Εσύ απ' ότι θυμάμαι μάζωνες ελιές και δεν μας εκαταδέχτηκες!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα σέ όλους.
Καταπληκτικό τό θέμα,  εγώ πάντως σήμερα τό ανακάληψα !!!
Οί φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σέ όλους._ N.M._1.jpg

N.M (2).jpg

N.M._3.jpg

N.M._4.jpg

_Εν πλώ από Σαμοθράκη._

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα φίλοι,

3 φωτογραφίες χωρίς λόγια, θα καταλάβετε  :Very Happy: 
DSCN067401.jpg

DSCN069002.jpg

DSCN069303.jpg

ρεπορτάζ στην επιστροφή, αργά το απόγευμα.

----------


## Leo

Η φωτογραφία δεν λέει τίποτα απλά την ανέβασα γιατί με ρώτησε κάποιο μέλος αν θα ανεβάσω εδώ. Νυχτιάτικα τι να ανεβάσω, από το ΒΣ2 η προσπέραση του Μυτιλήνη. 

DSCN0363mytilene.jpg

----------


## Leo

Επιστροφή με άνεση και suspense!!! Δυνατή έξοδος με τον τον καπτάν Σπύρο στη γέφυρα  :Wink: 

DSCN248801.jpg

Οι συνήθεις κατάσκοποι επί τω έργω  :Razz: 

DSCN248602.jpg

Δεν με φωτογράφιζε... αετό πετούσε για το γιό του (είπε)....

DSCN248903.jpg


Αντε και του χρόνου

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΡΑΚΟΣΤΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ.ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΟΙΞΗ

*100_1207.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

fastf (25).JPG

ΕΚΑΤΕRINI P. & GLAROS

----------


## Karolos

> fastf (25).JPG
> 
> ΕΚΑΤΕRINI P. & GLAROS


_Ben μιά λα'ι'κί παροιμία λέει:
Aν το βιολί ήτανε (...γλάρος...) θα το πέζανε πολύ.
Αλλά αδελφέ μου εσύ ξέρεις πάρα πολύ καλό βιολί.= Βιρτουόζος στήν φωτογραφία, αυτό εννοώ, για να μήν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση.
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Ben μιά λα'ι'κί παροιμία λέει:
> Aν το βιολί ήτανε (...γλάρος...) θα το πέζανε πολύ.
> Αλλά αδελφέ μου εσύ ξέρεις πάρα πολύ καλό βιολί.= Βιρτουόζος στήν φωτογραφία, αυτό εννοώ, για να μήν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση.
> _


Ευχαριστω φιλε καρολε για τα καλα σου λογια και για μενα εχουν σημασια οταν τα λες εσυ.

----------


## Karolos

_Απογευματινό για Τήνο από το Πινελόπη_ _λίγο έξω από την Ραφήνα_

img100.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Aπεναντι αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι το Καρυστος με τα σινιαλα του Γουτου;

----------


## Karolos

> Aπεναντι αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι το Καρυστος με τα σινιαλα του Γουτου;


_Καλησπέρα.
Όχι δεν κάνεις λάθος.
_

----------


## Karolos

_¶λλη μία συνάντηση τώρα με το Superferry II από το ίδιο ταξίδι πρός Τήνο.

_
img099.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλοί μου φίλοι,

εδώ έχει γίνει μια μικρή παρανόηση στην χρήση αυτού του θέματος. Ο τίτλος μιλάει για Live=Ζωντανές εικόνες από πλοία που ταξιδεύουν. Δηλαδή πάμε ταξίδι στην Τήνο (ονειρεύομαι  :Very Happy: ) και ενώ είμαι μέσα στο πλοίο φωτογραφίζω κάτι και το ανεβάζω σε αυτό εδώ το θέμα. 

Με απλά λόγια τις φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα από ένα παλαιότερο ταξίδι μου εν πλώ τις ανεβάζω στα ανάλογα θέματα, πλοίων, τοπίων συναντήσεων κλπ. όχι όμως εδώ.

Ότι έχουμε ανεβάσει ΟΚ δεν πειράζει, απλά το επισημαίνω για το μέλλον και σας υπενθιμίζω να θυμάστε αυτό το θέμα, όταν είστε εν πλω.

----------


## Leo

Καλό μεσημέρι, 

μετά από ένα σύντομο καφεδάκι με καλούς φίλους, ειπσμε νσ ξεκινήσουμε στα δυτικά... :Very Happy: 

Αλήθεα λέω... :Wink:  :Wink: , για όλους εσάς, που αγονιάτε!!!

DSCN2923.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να το μαντέψετε....

Πριν μερικά λεπτά  :Very Happy: 

P1280236.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Εν πλω λοιπόν για Χίο με το Λισσός.
Η άδεια τελείωσε.
Ραντεβού ξανα το Πάσχα.

17.05 Αναχωρήσαμε απο τον Πειραιά.
Αφού αποχαιρετήσαμε 2 καλούς φίλους (δοκιμάκο κι βινμαν)
αφήσαμε τον Πειραιά πίσω μας.

Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται ήρεμο.
Μέσα στο πλοίο έχει πολλά γκρουπάκια με Ιάπωνες.Μα που πάνε??Ελα ντε...

Αυτά απο την live μεταδοση απο το Λισσός.
Η νύχτα έπεσε άρα αλλες φώτο δεν γίνεται να βγάλω.

Καλή συνέχεια!

P3040667.jpg

P3040675.jpg

P3040683.jpg

P3040691.jpg

P3040689.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Καλό ταξίδι Συλβέστρο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλή συνέχεια και καλό ταξίδι Συλβέστρο

----------


## sylver23

Με τις ευχές σας σαν να άρχισε να γίνεται το ταξίδι πιο καλο-Κουνάει!!Επιτέλους....

Κουνια-μπέλλα...........

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλό ταξίδι Συλβέστρο !

----------


## mike_rodos

> Με τις ευχές σας σαν να άρχισε να γίνεται το ταξίδι πιο καλο-Κουνάει!!Επιτέλους....
> 
> Κουνια-μπέλλα...........


Ωραία πράγματα!! καλό ταξίδι sylver... Με πολλά πολλά κουνήματα!  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Πολύ χαίρομαι που έγραψε κάποιος εδώ  :Very Happy: . Καλό ταξίδι, χαιρετίσματα στην παρέα σου.

Τα φυλακισμένα παλικάρια πήγανε εκεί για καμουφλάζ αλλά  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εν πλω λοιπόν για Χίο με το Λισσός.
> Η άδεια τελείωσε.
> Ραντεβού ξανα το Πάσχα.
> 
> 17.05 Αναχωρήσαμε απο τον Πειραιά.
> Αφού αποχαιρετήσαμε 2 καλούς φίλους (δοκιμάκο κι βινμαν)
> αφήσαμε τον Πειραιά πίσω μας.
> 
> Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται ήρεμο.
> ...


Ολες οι φωτο ειναι τελειες, αλλα ειδικα η πρωτη δεν παιζεται...!!!!
Καλη επιστροφη Συλβεστρο...!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Με τις ευχές σας σαν να άρχισε να γίνεται το ταξίδι πιο καλο-Κουνάει!!Επιτέλους....
> 
> Κουνια-μπέλλα...........


_Σε βαπόρι είσαι θα κουνάει όπως γνωρίζομεν άλλοστε.....μήπως φοβάσε;_
_Oί φωτογραφίες καταπληκτικές._

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Συλβέστρο Καλό Ταξίδι!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες!!*

----------


## vinman

> Πολύ χαίρομαι που έγραψε κάποιος εδώ . Καλό ταξίδι, χαιρετίσματα στην παρέα σου.
> 
> *Τα φυλακισμένα παλικάρια πήγανε εκεί για καμουφλάζ αλλά*


....ναι το παίζαμε ''μυστικοί''.... :Very Happy: 
Καλή συνέχεια στο ταξίδι σου Συλβέστρο!!

----------


## kapas

> Εν πλω λοιπόν για Χίο με το Λισσός.
> Η άδεια τελείωσε.
> Ραντεβού ξανα το Πάσχα.
> 
> 17.05 Αναχωρήσαμε απο τον Πειραιά.
> Αφού αποχαιρετήσαμε 2 καλούς φίλους (δοκιμάκο κι βινμαν)
> αφήσαμε τον Πειραιά πίσω μας.
> 
> Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται ήρεμο.
> ...


να 'σαι καλα συλβεστρο! καλο ταξιδι με το βαπορα...

----------


## cataman

> Εν πλω λοιπόν για Χίο με το Λισσός.
> ........


Καλό ταξίδι και από μένα Συλβέστρο και καλό υπόλοιπο στην θητεία σου σε γνώριμο για σένα Νησί πλέον.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Καλησπερα φιλοι μας....*
*Εν πλω απο το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.  (dokimakos21,Thanasis89)*
P3050061.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Καλό ταξίδι παιδιά!!!! Να το απολαύσετε!!!!! (Αν και είμαι σίγουρος γι'αυτό!!!!)

----------


## mike_rodos

> *Καλησπερα φιλοι μας....*
> *Εν πλω απο το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.  (dokimakos21,Thanasis89)*


Καλό ταξίδι παίδες... Με το καλό να έρθετε στο νησί μας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Φώτη, ποιος Θανάσης???  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Καλό ταξίδι να περάσετε όμορφα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλό σας ταξίδι  .

----------


## dokimakos21

*Λεο ο γνωστος τρελο φωτογραφος....*
P3050060.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> Φώτη, ποιος Θανάσης??? . Καλό ταξίδι να περάσετε όμορφα.


Όμορφα κάπτεν θα περάσουν... Το εγγυόμαι...




> *Λεο ο γνωστος τρελο φωτογραφος....*


Αύριο να δω κουράγια... Μην ακούσω την φράση ''όχι άλλες φώτο''

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλο ταξιδι παιδες, καλες καραβολατρικες στιγμες!!!

----------


## vinman

...καλή συνέχεια στη διαδρομή παίδες... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Είστε ωραίοι τρελοί.... :Very Happy: , δεν παίζεστε!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Καλημερα και παλι μεσα απο το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.*
*06:53 Αναχωριση απο την Καλυμνο...*
*P3060027.jpg*

----------


## Thanasis89

Αναχώρηση από Κω στις 8.01... Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζουμε...

DSC04640.jpg

----------


## cataman

> Αναχώρηση από Κω στις 8.01... Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζουμε...
> 
> DSC04640.jpg


Καθόλου δεν μας κουράζεται Θανάση & dokimakos21. 
Χαιρόμαστε πιό πολύ που μέσω αυτού του post μοιραζόμαστε την δική σας χαρά του ταξιδιού αυτού (όπως και κάθε ταξιδιού που κάνει κάποιο μέλος).

Ο καιρός είναι με το μέρος σας από ότι φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες σας, οπότε καλό ταξίδι να έχετε και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ενω ειμαστε λιγο πριν την Ροδο...*
*10:56 Αναχωριση απο την πραγματικα υπεροχη Συμη..!*
P3060026 (2).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φώτη και Θανάση σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι σας!!Καλή άφιξη στην Ρόδο.Καλά να περάσετε!!*

----------


## dokimakos21

*Καλημερα και παλι φιλοι μας...!!*
*12:44 Αναχωριση απο Κασο για Σητεια....*
P3070048.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Καλή επιστροφή να έχετε!!! Αναμένουμε και άλλες φωτό από το ταξίδι σας στο οποίο περάσατε σίγουρα υπέροχα!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλημέρα Φώτη κ Θάνο..καλή επιστροφή κ καλό ταξίδι να έχετε!!!!Θα σας περιμένω στο κόκκινο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Το ταξίδι ξεκίνησε,  Οι παραΣΥΡΟμενοι, έρχονται........ :Razz:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

DSCN6591leo1.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μιας και αποκαταστα8ηκε το προβλημα με το internet...*
*Πριν απο 5 ωρες οταν ειχαμε ξεκινησει για τα Χανια..!*
*P5171518.jpg*

*...και η απιστευτη αυτη πλωρη....*
P5171519.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλή άφιξη λοιπόν..... :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Παμε για Ροδοοοοο...!!!*
*Καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο..!!*
P6111851.jpg
*Ακομα μια απιστευτη Ιαπωνικη πλωρη*
P6111852.jpg
*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ Ν.Π. 11520*
P6111853.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Γεια σου Φωτάρα!!!!! Σε ζηλεύω!!!! Καλό ταξίδι και σε σένα και στο βαπόρι!!!!

----------


## kythnos

Μπράβο!!!Ωραίο ρεπορτάζ και άμεσο!!!

----------


## Karolos

> *Παμε για Ροδοοοοο...!!!*
> *Καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο..!!*
> P6111851.jpg
> *Ακομα μια απιστευτη Ιαπωνικη πλωρη*
> P6111852.jpg
> *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ Ν.Π. 11520*
> P6111853.jpg



_Καλά ταξίδια !!!!!!!
Εεε !!!  ρε και νάχαμε την τύχη σου και εμείς......_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

υπέροχες να είσαι καλά Φώτη καλό ταξίδι περιμένουμε φωτογραφία απο Πάρο .....

----------


## dokimakos21

*Η Φωτογραφια απο την Παρο..(Ζηταω συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα ,αλλα λογο αμεσης αναχωρισης του πλοιου υπηρχε και το αναλογο ανχος)*
*P6111881.jpg*

----------


## vinman

*...άντε Φώτη...και τώρα περιμένουμε φωτογραφία και απο την Κώ...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σωστός vinman επλίζουμε να μην έχει άμεση αναχώρηση για να προλάβεις  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> *...άντε Φώτη...και τώρα περιμένουμε φωτογραφία και απο την Κώ...*


Αν δεν έχει από Κω.. στη Ρόδο μην κατέβει καλύτερα.!  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Mike ατη Ρόδο εσύ κρατάς το όπλο, πιθανόν και ο Νίκος, τουφεκίστε τον πριν κατέβει  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Mike ατη Ρόδο εσύ κρατάς το όπλο, πιθανόν και ο Νίκος, τουφεκίστε τον πριν κατέβει


*Προτείνω ο τουφεκισμός να γίνει στο δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής....!!!
Πιο συγκεκριμένα εάν ο Φώτης επιλέξει να φύγει με τον Διαγόρα προτείνω στον Μιχάλη να του κουνήσει το πατροπαράδοτο μαντήλι μετά τους εναγκαλισμούς που θα λάβουν χώρα πριν την επιβίβαση του Φώτη στο πλοίο...!!!!
Αν όμως επιλέξει να φύγει με το Μπλού Στάρ 1 τότε θα πρέπει να τουφεκιστεί πάραυτα...
*
*Εξάλου έχει και έναν πολύ καλό λόγο να επιλέξει τον Διαγόρα....!!!!*

----------


## mike_rodos

Λεο τα όπλα φωρτίζουν... :wink:
Μανώλη το τουφέκι εσύ έπρεπε να το κρατάς... :lol: που ξέρεις εκεί που βγάζεις φώτο μπορεί να περάσει και καμιά κότα από δίπλα σου...

----------


## vinman

> Λεο τα όπλα φωρτίζουν... :wink:
> Μανώλη το τουφέκι εσύ έπρεπε να το κρατάς... :lol: που ξέρεις εκεί που βγάζεις φώτο μπορεί να περάσει και καμιά κότα από δίπλα σου...


...χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα....!!!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πέρασαν κάτι πουλάδες με πάνες....αλλά δεν έδωσα ιδιαίτερη σημασία γιατί μύριζαν... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*2ο Καλοκαιρινο δρομολογιο το πλοιο να ειναι πιτα και το δωρο να ειναι η επισκεψη των επιβατων στην Γεφυρα για μιση ωρα μετα την αναχωριση του πλοιου..!*
P7032488.jpg

----------


## Leo

Που πας βρε πάλι που πας?? Στην Τήνο πάει ο Ορίζοντας? μας έχεις μπραδέψει  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Καλημέρα από τους ταξιδιώτες Leo,Frost και εμένα.!*
P7303133.jpg


*Υ.Γ. Leonida το μπαλκόνι ήταν ανοικτό σήμερα..!*

----------


## Trakman

Καλό ταξίδι, καλά να περάσετε!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........

----------


## Naias II

Πολύ ωραία αυτά που ανεβαίνουν στο θέμα, να μην ξεχνάμε όμως *αυτό*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

........................................

----------


## vinman

> Πλακα εχεις!Μηπως εγινες monterator και δεν το καταλαβα?


...σίγουρα δεν έγινε moderator Κώστα αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θυμίζοντας σου που ακριβώς αποσκοπεί το παρόν θέμα να είναι κακό....
Όπως έγραψε και ο Leo,το παρόν είναι για την στιγμή που ταξιδεύουμε και ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες απο το πλοίο εκείνη την ώρα.....του ταξιδιού....και όχι ετεροχρονισμένα... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

..................................................  ..................................................  ...................

----------


## Naias II

> Πλακα εχεις!Μηπως εγινες monterator και δεν το καταλαβα?





> AGIOS GEORGIOS εν πλω..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100294
> 
> Για τους φιλους NAIAS II & VINMAN


Και παρεξηγησιάρης και πεισματάρης :roll::twisted:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LIVE EXPRESS PEGAS

----------


## BULKERMAN

Τώρα τι LIVE φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές από το 1998 και το 1999 δεν ξέρω...Επιστροφή στο μέλλον?????? Για άλλο λόγο φτιάχτηκε το θέμα 
και κάνει ο καθένας ότι θέλει!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LIVE EXPRESS

----------


## opelmanos

> Τώρα τι LIVE φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές από το 1998 και το 1999 δεν ξέρω...Επιστροφή στο μέλλον?????? Για άλλο λόγο φτιάχτηκε το θέμα 
> και κάνει ο καθένας ότι θέλει!!


 Συμφωνώ και εγώ .Απ ότι φαίνεται υπάρχει προσωπικός εγωισμός και κόντρα για ανύπαρκτο λόγο έλεος πάλι !!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρακαλω....................

----------


## Leo

Η θέση των Moderators, έχει εκφραστεί. Οι φωτογραφίες σ αυτό το θέμα είναι αυτές που ανεβάζονται live κατά την ώρα του ταξιδιού και μόνον τότε. Οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε BEN BRUCE παλαιότερες ή νεότερες πάνε στα θέματα του κάθε πλοίου και όχι εδώ. Βρίσκομαι εκτός Αθηνών και δεν έχω δυνατότητα μεταφοράς τους, λόγο περιοσρισμένης σύνδεσης στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## vinman

> Παρακαλω πολυ τους moderators να λαβουν θεση


...τι να λάβουν θέση βρε Κώστα...
Οι κανόνες υπάρχουν άρα είναι γνωστοί...
Τους ξέρεις,τους έχεις διαβάσει,στους επισημαίνουν και άλλοι φίλοι και εσύ συνεχίζεις και ποστάρεις σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα....
Και αν θές να αγνοείς κάποιους απο τους φίλους τουλάχιστον μην αγνοείς τους διαχειριστές....
Ας βοηθήσουμε όλοι μας το δύσκολο έργο των moderators με το να ακολουθούμε απλά πραγματάκια...μην τους δυσκολεύουμε άλλο με νηπειακής ηλικίας καπρίτσια....

----------


## dokimakos21

..Ο επίδοξος παραΣΥΡΟμενος αναχώρησε...
PA083965.jpg

PA083967.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλό ταξίδι Φώτη... Το πλοίο γνωστό δεν χρειάζοντε σχόλια...!

----------


## Leo

Κοντεύει να φτάσει πια, αλλά σκοτίνιασε και  θα περιμένουμε να έχουμε ρεπορτάζ απο την Σύρο αύριο.

----------


## Karolos

_Λίγο μετά τον απόπλου από Ραφήνα στίς 8-10-2010_

karolos_0382.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Παιδιά άψογες οι φωτό......άριστα.

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Από το σημερινό μας ταξίδι για Σύρο και Τήνο, μαζί με τον φίλο μου roussosf. Εξαιρετικά για τον καπτάν Γιώργο που μας ταξιδεύει σήμερα.... :Wink: 

DSCN5998srii.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η επιστροφή ξεκίνησε με μια θάλασσα λάδι!!!!  Για τον Λεωνίδα που την περιμένει  :Very Happy: 

DSCN6379rota.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους από τους ταξιεύοντες με την Βασίλισσα. Αναχώρηση από την Πάτρα λίγο πριν τις 17.00 

DSCN6650live1.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους από τους ταξιεύοντες με την Βασίλισσα. Αναχώρηση από την Πάτρα λίγο πριν τις 17.00 
> 
> DSCN6650live1.jpg


Kαλο ταξιδι σε ολους τους τυχερους που βρισκονται πανω στην κουκλα :Very Happy: .

----------


## HongMei39

This is a good post,i hope that i can read more from here,and i hope that the website will become better and better.

----------


## Jean-Paul

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες ρε παιδια.... μπράβο !!

----------


## Leo

Για αυτούς που επιιστρέφουν, αυτούς που μας κατασκοπεύουν και εμάς που πάμε..... 

Ευχαριστούμε αυτούς που φρόντισαν να ξεκινήσουμε εύχαριστα το ταξίδι μας αφ υψηλού!

ΠΡΙΝ από λίγο....

DSCN9076bs1.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Για αυτούς που επιιστρέφουν, αυτούς που μας κατασκοπεύουν και εμάς που πάμε..... 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε αυτούς που φρόντισαν να ξεκινήσουμε εύχαριστα το ταξίδι μας αφ υψηλού!
> 
> ΠΡΙΝ από λίγο....
> 
> DSCN9076bs1.jpg


μια απορια???????
η φωτο ειναι πριν το meeting  με το EUROPA PALACE η μετα
ΚΑΛΑ να περασετε

ΥΓ ειμαι απο αυτους που σας κατασκοπευουν

----------


## Leo

Μισή ώρα πριν......:grin:

----------


## Karolos

*Απόπλους από Νάξο για Σαντορίνη.*

karolos_11_075.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Ωραία φωτό φίλε Κάρολε....Χρωματιστά πλόια που ταιριάζουν με το ασπρο μλπε της Θάλασσας.

----------


## dokimakos21

Την κάναμε για Κρήτη ..... 

P3186227.JPG

----------


## gioros

Εν πλω με το Ζευς foto 01 1740.jpg

----------


## gioros

Μια ομορφη βολτα IMG_20191112_090605.jpg

----------


## gioros

Πρωινή αναχώρηση απο Ηγουμενίτσαfoto 01 1695.jpg

----------


## gioros

Πλοιο των μινωικών  πλησιάζοντας το πρασουδη εξω απο την Ηγουμενίτσα.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο αν κάποιος ξερει παρακαλώ να συμπληρώσει IMG_20191122_071613.jpgIMG_20191122_071620.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Λογικά το Mykonos palace..

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Πλοιο των μινωικών  πλησιάζοντας το πρασούδι έξω απο την Ηγουμενίτσα.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο [είναι, αν] κάποιος ξερει παρακαλώ να συμπληρώσει IMG_20191122_071613.jpgIMG_20191122_071620.jpg


Αν οι φωτογραφίες πράγματι ελήφθησαν στις 2019-11-22 07:16, όπως υπονοεί το όνομα τους (IMG_20191122_071613.jpg, IMG_20191122_071620.jpg), τότε από το δελτίο αφίξεων και αναχωρήσεων της Ηγουμενίτσας προκύπτει ότι το μοναδικό πλοίο των Μινωικών που μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας εκείνη την ώρα είναι το MYKONOS PALACE. Επιβεβαιώνεται έτσι ο threshtox.

----------


## gioros

> Αν οι φωτογραφίες πράγματι ελήφθησαν στις 2019-11-22 07:16, όπως υπονοεί το όνομα τους (IMG_20191122_071613.jpg, IMG_20191122_071620.jpg), τότε από το δελτίο αφίξεων και αναχωρήσεων της Ηγουμενίτσας προκύπτει ότι το μοναδικό πλοίο των Μινωικών που μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας εκείνη την ώρα είναι το MYKONOS PALACE. Επιβεβαιώνεται έτσι ο threshtox.


Πράγματι τραβήχτηκαν εκείνην την ώρα .Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## sylver23

Το θέμα αυτό είχε ανοίξει για να ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες την ώρα που ταξιδεύουμε. Δεν είναι γενικά για φωτο πλοίων εν πλω

----------


## gioros

> Το θέμα αυτό είχε ανοίξει για να ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες την ώρα που ταξιδεύουμε. Δεν είναι γενικά για φωτο πλοίων εν πλω


Θα έβρισκα σωστή την παρατήρηση αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο την ώρα που ταξιδεύω να ανεβάζω

----------


## sylver23

Άρα δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβάσετε φωτογραφίες σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------

